# TTC Busking



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Does anyone do this? I'm planning to audition this year. I'm not happy that they want $150 up front though. I'm on disability and that's a lot of coin for me. Just wondering if it's worth it.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

What do they want 150 for? Shouldn't they get it that buskers are trying to make a living, not pay for it?
Is it for "administrative" fees?


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

faracaster said:


> What do they want 150 for? Shouldn't they get it that buskers are trying to make a living, not pay for it?
> Is it for "administrative" fees?


I think a big part of it is keeping out the "hoi polloi" as it were. If you work at the busking you will definitely make $150 back relatively quickly... but remember no one's gonna pay to watch you juggle one ball. If you want to make money busking, you need some sort of show


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

oops and now i need more words so oops again


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

post your time and location, and i will come and throw a fiver in your case, and cheer encouragingly. for a fee i could bring teenage girls to swoon over you. but seriously, post when so we can come and see


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

I lived full time in Toronto a few times, playing guitar, hanging out with buskers.
Why? Some of them could be Conservatory or Symphony players, out on the streets.
Food cart vendors pay over $15,000 for some spots, and it's worth it.
Toronto might be having problems with their new carts and fee system,
but that's because they've kept it a business on demand, not just anybody.
That's how The Barenaked Ladies got started, two guys busking.

Good luck! If you're making less than $200 for a few hours you need practice.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, cheezyridr, but I still have to pass the audition and even if I do I'm not sure if I'm going to pay the fee for the licence. I'm an experienced player and singer but I have seen some amazing players in the subway, there's a guy at Eglington that plays a custom made 8 string and sounds like Lenny Breau. 
Maybe I'll just do it on the street.
More feedback welcome.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

I can dig a Lenny Breau type player with a custom eight-string doing his gig in the subway.
It seems he'll have to lose two strings to lighten up and be able to surface.
And that's a very poetic surfacing.

If I was gonna busk in Toronto, right in front of Steve's or Ring Music would be best.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

John Watt said:


> If I was gonna busk in Toronto, right in front of Steve's or Ring Music would be best.


I dunno... too many critics. And none of them can spare any change.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Not the same model, but similar to what the 8 string busker plays. He is often at the Bloor/Yonge Station. Has 5 regular and 3 bass strings. He's quite good.

http://www.novaxguitars.com/sales/ch8.html


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

bw66 said:


> I dunno... too many critics. And none of them can spare any change.


now there's someone who knows the score!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i got a good laugh at that too.
downsview subway station can be very busy, especially during rush hour. i don't think i've ever seen anyone play vic park station, that can get pretty busy too.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

The last time I was in Steve's, with my friend Ron Sexsmith, I played a bass riff, working a chord to show off.
Steve came down from his office, asked to have the guitar, and showed me he knew the chord, but couldn't work it.
I told him about building a new lefty and he let me take a pickup for half price.

When we went to Ring Music, Ron dared me to try that again. It got me a finished custom Strat neck copy for $125.

That's better than small change.


----------

